# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  DMT- rick strassman author

## slakajuster

rickstassman wrote a book called dmt the spirit molocule.. dmt is illegal in the untied atates yet our brain creatses it.. and it is almost proven to be the leading chemical in dream prodution yet people refuse to accept psychadelic chemicals as ok..this is unfortunate... i just wanted to state the dmt conncept so ppl could look it up... and please someone cooment on my dream of the dmt citys.. please ive had hard times dreaming. thanks everoyne goodluck lucidly, ben m.

----------


## shotbirds

they're illegal because they CAN f*** you up inside

----------


## moe007

> rickstassman wrote a book called dmt the spirit molocule.. dmt is illegal in the untied atates yet our brain creatses it.. and it is almost proven to be the leading chemical in dream prodution yet people refuse to accept psychadelic chemicals as ok..this is unfortunate... i just wanted to state the dmt conncept so ppl could look it up... and please someone cooment on my dream of the dmt citys.. please ive had hard times dreaming. thanks everoyne goodluck lucidly, ben m.



This is a very controversial topic, and has been discussed here before.





> they're illegal because they CAN f*** you up inside



Only in large quantities  :wink2: 
If you know what you are doing, you will be fine.

----------


## WILDlife

Ive read up a lot about DMT in the past few months or so and it is one of the most interesting topics Ive ever come across. DMT is naturally occurring in the pinal gland and amounts of it are released every night when we start to dream and a good amount of it when we die. I definitely see a big crossover between DMT and dreaming as its like tapping into a different world but through DMT you simply go further into the altered state. Ive read nowhere online about DMT being harmful besides the fact its harsh when smoked and the possible psychological effects from people of unsound mind delving into the substance in an attempt to escape the real world on a regular basis, but this could be true I believe for lucid dreaming as well . SWIM now plans to do the simple DMT extract from one of the many plants containing it worldwide, plants that various cultures have used for centuries and still continue to use in Brazil to this day.  :smiley:

----------


## alfy984

> they're illegal because they CAN f*** you up inside




psychadelic drugs are non-toxic.   There has never been a reported death from toxicity from dmt, lsd, salvia, or mushrooms.  Thats not to say they arn't dangerous.  They are very powerful and must be done in the right setting with the right people.  


I wouldnt say DMT Produces dreams, i would say everything is a dream because we can't see whats real.  And DMT is a tool for peering into other worlds of perception.   For me Carlos Castaneda makes perfect sense when dealing with psychadelic chemicals and dreaming.  He says that there a point on the energy body called the assemblage point, which controls what you perceive.   The point is connected to fibers that stretch out across the universe to the source and there are billions and billion of possible connections but only a handful of ones that humans can comprehend. Today everyone's assemblage point is fixed on one spot. This is why everyone perceives the same world.  But when you dream your assemblage point moves around slightly and you perceive a different world.  The same thing happens when you are on a psychadelic.  Ever notice when you on a drug with your friend you experience the same things and people who are sober cannot experience the things you do?  Everyone who is drunk finds something very funny while you are sober not laughing at all.  I know it sounds far fetched that one little point decides the entire world you perceive but it makes perfect sense.

If someone has a better explanation for perception please let me know...

----------


## slakajuster

well.. i dont know about universaly large nets and points.. but as albert hoffman has stated before.. ( the swiss chemist who first sythizised and experienced lsd) that your brain is like a television... and your neurotransmitters are like channel changers.... dmt is just a diffrent channel your brain switches to at sleep to understand the first... we need oppisites to understand anything. and all psychadelics are just merely channels on which we can safely acces new thoughts and ideas if used in the right way. ( if your not prepared you can become stuck between channels) per say.   anyways just thought id bring it up... chemicals can be used safely.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------



- newest piece

----------


## SKA

> they're illegal because they CAN f*** you up inside



No they're Illegal because they can UNfuck your Mind. They're illegal because they expand your awareness and striking down your thinking barriers and taking you away from the usual patterns/paths of thought to think and percieve freely unbound by judgement or emotions.

Fascism is creeping up on us again. DMT is being banned by the Modern inquisitors. They're message is "Don't buy their God, buy our God". It's a Clash of cultures. The So Called Civilised Western World of Destruction, opression and slavery with their Unreachable God, their Beer and their Eucharist against the allmost already exterminated Strange Shamanic, "Naïve", Close to Nature, Tribal people with their Many Nature Gods, Their Marijuana and their Ayahuasca Brew.

DMT is illegal because we live in the Lands of the Make believe civilised Western World of Beer, God and Slavery and it is illegal in Brazil too because, dispite the fact that The ancestoral heritage of Brazil are Visionairy plant consuming people, the Western Dominant World Enforced these Laws uppon Brazil in change for Economical Support, As the US did with all countries in this world.


Imagine, for a minute, having been born an Raised amongst Amazonian Rain Forrest indians. You spoke their language because youn were taught as a child. Likewise you received spiritual religious teachings by Shamans about indian deities and the Spiritworld. Naturally these beliefs would be the "Norm" for you. So you wander through the forrests nearly naked, searching for food, playing, swiming, fishing..etc Also you were taught to Drink Ayahuasca to spiritually cleanse yourself of Negativity. Then you might think DMT is a wonderfull Spiritual Medicine. 

Meaning to say: The way you look at it is not purely your own vision but clearly a Manipulated, Enforced Vision by The rather Pursuasive Western World's Authoritarian grip on all of our Minds.

----------


## slakajuster

> No they're Illegal because they can UNfuck your Mind. They're illegal because they expand your awareness and striking down your thinking barriers and taking you away from the usual patterns/paths of thought to think and percieve freely unbound by judgement or emotions.
> 
> Fascism is creeping up on us again. DMT is being banned by the Modern inquisitors. They're message is "Don't buy their God, buy our God". It's a Clash of cultures. The So Called Civilised Western World of Destruction, opression and slavery with their Unreachable God, their Beer and their Eucharist against the allmost already exterminated Strange Shamanic, "Naïve", Close to Nature, Tribal people with their Many Nature Gods, Their Marijuana and their Ayahuasca Brew.
> 
> DMT is illegal because we live in the Lands of the Make believe civilised Western World of Beer, God and Slavery and it is illegal in Brazil too because, dispite the fact that The ancestoral heritage of Brazil are Visionairy plant consuming people, the Western Dominant World Enforced these Laws uppon Brazil in change for Economical Support, As the US did with all countries in this world.
> 
> 
> Imagine, for a minute, having been born an Raised amongst Amazonian Rain Forrest indians. You spoke their language because youn were taught as a child. Likewise you received spiritual religious teachings by Shamans about indian deities and the Spiritworld. Naturally these beliefs would be the "Norm" for you. So you wander through the forrests nearly naked, searching for food, playing, swiming, fishing..etc Also you were taught to Drink Ayahuasca to spiritually cleanse yourself of Negativity. Then you might think DMT is a wonderfull Spiritual Medicine. 
> 
> Meaning to say: The way you look at it is not purely your own vision but clearly a Manipulated, Enforced Vision by The rather Pursuasive Western World's Authoritarian grip on all of our Minds.




haha he is an idiot. very very wise words man. very wise. i almost regret being forcd into this western civilization careing only for money and power... you should watch a documentary on western facism and greed at zeitgeistmovie.com a great movie. there is also various interviews with rick strassman and albert hoffman on youtube. along with various insight by joe rogan.. a much smarter man then you would see on fearfactor or ufc. anyways man great insight, stick it to those patriotic blind mindless conformists.   

  ps sorry for grammer

----------


## westonci

this is the first time ive heard about DMT, sounds interesting. 

My question is, is the DMT/Dream connection new in the science? Is there a lot of research going into the connection?

----------


## shotbirds

I'm not talking about it being toxic -_-, I'm talking about it fing with your mind.

I hate hippies

----------


## tyrantt23

> DMT is illegal because we live in the Lands of the Make believe civilised Western World of Beer, God and Slavery *and it is illegal in Brazil too because*, dispite the fact that The ancestoral heritage of Brazil are Visionairy plant consuming people,* the Western Dominant World Enforced these Laws uppon Brazil in change for Economical Support, As the US did with all countries in this world.*



Very true view of it. I'm Brazilian, lived there for 16 years, and their view on drugs is pretty harsh. Despite our ancestral heritage, people have set their mindsets to the ones imposed by the powers that be from the US.

The result, an endless war on drugs... much much worse than what is happening here in the united states. There are gun fights in the middle of the streets of Rio de Janeiro in a daily basis. There is only violence created through this senseless prohibition.

Here is a very short documentary/interview (2 minutes) on the results of the war on drugs in the beautiful city of Rio de Janeiro. Here's the link.

Here's another one (5 minutes) where they talk from the dealer's point of view. Here's the link.

Most likely, none of you knew about this urban war that has been going on in Brazil. The government there is always trying to keep a blanket on the situation so that it won't scare off tourists. So that Brazil won't get a bad name.

And the most impressive thing is the views of the great majority of people in Brazil that support the war on drugs. I remember seeing campaigns on TV ads and TV shows on a daily basis when I visited.

"Stop buying drugs and supporting the drug dealers." The campaigns said. 
They would even go as far as saying that marijuana is just as horrible of an evil as coke, crack, etc.  ::roll:: 

Anyway, just some insider's information. Don't mean to jack the thread.

----------


## slakajuster

> I'm not talking about it being toxic -_-, I'm talking about it fing with your mind.
> 
> I hate hippies



you an idiot for classifying people. your on a site that is based on DREAMING. caused by MULTIPLE chemicals that are very similar to lsd, psilocybin and mdma. dmt IS made by our brain. it is not 100% proven but is generally accepted by scientists as is the fact that dinosaurs were wiped out by a meteor. you my friend are very nieve. you should not classify people. and if you think i have the charateristics of a "hippie" i think your on the wrong site.

----------


## slakajuster

> this is the first time ive heard about DMT, sounds interesting. 
> 
> My question is, is the DMT/Dream connection new in the science? Is there a lot of research going into the connection?




actually there was alot of reaserch done by strassman himself and various universitys... again its not fully proven but generally accepted by the scientific community. and again it is inside 99% of ALL living things. it is deffinetly not bad for you yet it is illegal. various scientists also believe in the "stoned ape" theroy. this is a theroy that sence the human brain grew so large in such short amount of time.. from ape to human.. was almost un evolutionary... such a large leap. some scientists believe that the thing that seperates us, asking why we are here, being able to think creativly and look at the stars etc.. was because apes started chewing psilocybic mushrooms. they give such insight and such experieces. that many people belive that is the cause of the evolutionary leap and why the civilizations that still worship cows still chew mushrooms. it is thought that, THAT IS why some civilizations worship cows... because there dung is so fertile for mushrooms... if you were a smart ape you wouldnt be thinking ewww cow dung.. you would be thingking.. this thing is a god. look what it brings to us.   but again just theroys, honestly this is what i believe but take from it what you will.

----------


## SKA

> I'm not talking about it being toxic -_-, I'm talking about it fing with your mind.
> 
> I hate hippies



 
Haha Hippies? You smell of prejudice  :tongue2:  Allthough I find being called a "Hippie" a great honour I've never gone about calling myself a hippie.

I know you meant it would fuck up your mind and not your body;
But with this I also disagree. Can it? Yes it can if you have an unstable, significant psycho- or Schizotypical disordered mind to begin with. 
But the average person, even if some doosh totally inexperienced with psychedelics decides to smoke 70 miligrams of DMT(a rather rediulously highdose) then the worst that s/he can get is a terribly traumatic, fearfull experience. In this experience it is highly unlikely that the doosh hurts him/herselfor does anything stupid; s/he wll be (near) completely immobilised and casted into a visionairy, purely perceptive out of body-ish experience.

DMT, being the most mystical, immersive and visual psychedelic substance, is therefor thought of as:"It can't be that amazing without fucking up your brain" while this actually is exatly he case. Also it is unlikely to last longer than intended because DMT, being an endogenous substance to the human(and all mamals) body, I easily metabolised because the body knows how.
The reason this marvelous substance is forbidden is because, like Cannabis, Psilocybian mushrooms, LSD, Peyote and Ayahuasca it stimulates feelings of relaxation, fantasms/creativite excitement, Desires to live one's Dreams and break free from doctrines of society and state and to claim one's individual freedom ( I speak of my own experience and many who have had similair experiences )

This does NOT serve Capitalism. In fact it endangers it. This is why Capitalist, Market-based societies like ours promote Coffee, Alcohol, addictive Opiate and Benzo Anti-Depressiva, Red Meat and Tea: Good for keeping the working cant colony buzzing along.
 Why don't you have 2 cups of coffee and observe the change in your thoughtprocess: It makes you a very efficiant, doing and not thinking, labourer. Caffe&#239;ne makes you think very "lineair" and not to mention it is significantly toxic as opposed to the Psychedelics I mentiond earlier.
Next have a couple of shots of whiskey and observe how it slumbers your thoughtprocess. Yet gain a Capitalist approved off recreational drug, because it narrows cosciousness and doesn't make people think "outside of the box" in fact more inside the box. Alcohol is an A-intellectual drug. Besides do you know what big million dollar busyness the alcohol-rehab system is?


Now, by means of contrast, smoke a Cannabis joint, or Bake and eat some Hashbrownes and observe your thoughtprocess. You will see what I'm talking about here makes sense.
Also remember how Cannabis, Mushrooms and LSD are just TOO easy to grow/produce for any individual: The Government just couldn't get a grip on it, because EVERY Doosh could grow Mighty masses of Marijuana and Mushrooms and 1 biochemist with a laboratory growing a couple of acres of Ergot infested Rye could easily provide the ENTIRE United States with LSD as LSD is active in several hundreds of MICROGRAMS.

Too much to compete to; It would just not be profitable for the government to legalise it and besides: They make alot of money from these mentioned drugs by keeping it illegal and criminalized: Busted LSD-manufacturer = KaCHING!, Confiscated marijuana = KaCHING! Jackpot. Marijuana plants could easily fullfill 90&#37; of our fuel-needs, thereby effectively making The million dollar, ecologically devastating Oil-busyness useles. Same for Pharmacuitical psychiatric medicine busyness, Clothing- and Cable-Fiber-busyness and so on and so on. Some WAY TOO politically influential Oilgiants, Pharmcompanies and many other busynesses that see Marijuana as a threat to their profit are going to make VERY sure Marijuana IS and STAYS ilegal.
Money is the stuff our laws are made off and based uppon.
Well from this very same money-minded mentality comes the law to prohibit DMT. Check this out and see how DMT, despite havin alot of humnitarian potential, is being opressed, criminalised and illegalised by Corporates: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8oJmy2PifU

This, amongst many other things, is where my antipathy, distrust and disgust
for our Market-Based Governments comes from.

By the way has anyone heard of Calcium Bufotenate(5-CaO-DMT)? It is the active principal in Properly prepared Yopo and Vilca snuff made from the beans of Anadenanthera Peregrina and Anadenanthera Colubrina trees. this substance is defenitely equally if not more interresting. Look into it.

PS: Don't Mind all the Typos. My keyboard is MESSED up! -_-

----------


## alfy984

> this is the first time ive heard about DMT, sounds interesting. 
> 
> My question is, is the DMT/Dream connection new in the science? Is there a lot of research going into the connection?



read this... you won't regret it.

----------


## WILDlife

must say SKA, thats a kick ass reply!!  :smiley:  agree completely!

----------


## dodobird

> this is the first time ive heard about DMT, sounds interesting. 
> 
> My question is, is the DMT/Dream connection new in the science? Is there a lot of research going into the connection?



I don't think there is a lot of research on it, dew to legal problems and prejudice. I think the DMT/Dream connection, is just a theory suggested by Strassman and has not been proved or confirmed. The same goes for the theory of DMT being synthesized in the pinneal gland.

It's sad that ignorence and repression is withholding from us some of the wonders of the world.

----------


## avalonandon

> psychadelic drugs are non-toxic.   There has never been a reported death from toxicity from dmt, lsd, salvia, or mushrooms.  Thats not to say they arn't dangerous.  They are very powerful and must be done in the right setting with the right people.  
> 
> 
> I wouldnt say DMT Produces dreams, i would say everything is a dream because we can't see whats real.  And DMT is a tool for peering into other worlds of perception.   For me Carlos Castaneda makes perfect sense when dealing with psychadelic chemicals and dreaming.  He says that there a point on the energy body called the assemblage point, which controls what you perceive.   The point is connected to fibers that stretch out across the universe to the source and there are billions and billion of possible connections but only a handful of ones that humans can comprehend. Today everyone's assemblage point is fixed on one spot. This is why everyone perceives the same world.  But when you dream your assemblage point moves around slightly and you perceive a different world.  The same thing happens when you are on a psychadelic.  Ever notice when you on a drug with your friend you experience the same things and people who are sober cannot experience the things you do?  Everyone who is drunk finds something very funny while you are sober not laughing at all.  I know it sounds far fetched that one little point decides the entire world you perceive but it makes perfect sense.
> 
> If someone has a better explanation for perception please let me know...



This is the best, brief description of collective reality experience that I have ever read! Thank you.

----------


## avalonandon

> I'm not talking about it being toxic -_-, I'm talking about it fing with your mind.
> 
> I hate hippies




It messes with peoples minds because it opens a much deeper reality of things that some people are not strong enough to handle - and this can be for a broad range of reasons.  Its like turning on the flood lights in the deepest dark night...and their eyes cant take it.  They can choose to let them gradually adjust... or run and hide back under the covers.  

Nevertheless, once it is witnessed, the individual _knows_ its there from then on. They may not have understood it at all, or they may have gotten it very well, _but were unable to handle the implications_. Either way, it is these things that mess with peoples minds and some of them will indeed go crazy in their denial.

----------


## ericca

Hi all, I live in Central Alabama and I want to find a nearby alcohol rehab center. I have to make an appointment with the supervisors there because I want to conduct interviews for my assignment. I have to talk to people undergoing treatment and to people facilitating the treatments. Where can I find alcohol rehab centers in Alabama? Have a nice day.

----------


## Wattage

Absolutely amazing topic!! You guys are so dead on in this thread! I am actually reading DMT: The Spirit Molecule, coincidentally, but I don't believe in coincidences. Received it a few days ago in the mail. The book absolutely gets your brain going like none other, if you are curious about psychedelics.

----------


## H Savvy

The book sounds interesting, I'll add it to my summer reading list.

Also, though I thoroughly enjoyed the works of Carlos Castaneda, I'd have to advise against taking them too much to heart. They are works of fiction, though well-written ones. 




> In the The Power and the Allegory, De Mille compared The Teachings of Don Juan: A Yaqui way of Knowledge with Castenada's library stack requests at the University of California. The stack requests documented that he was sitting in the library when his journal said he was squatting in don Juan's hut. One of the most memorable discoveries the De Mille made in his examination of the stack requests was that when Castaneda said he was participating in the traditional peyote ceremony -- the least fantastic episode of drug use -- he was not only sitting in the library, but he was reading someone else's description of their experience of the peyote ceremony.



PS good work, SKA

PPS nice cool spot, wattage

----------


## SKA

I've received a copy of this book from a friend of mine. Those of you who came in here to continue the good/bad-drug issue can keep enforcing your prefabricated, hear-say truths down more freeminded people's throats: I'll go read it.

Even if someone was totally mentally unready for a thing so intense as DMT, I still very much doubt it would leave them with anything "worse" than a traumatising memory of an intensely unpleasant, extremely terrifying experience. I don't think it is likely for anyone to really go apeshit permanently unless they had quite some psychological issues to begin with. And even then, most psychonaughts who go very deep into the worlds of LSD and DMT actually DO have Schizoid/Psychotic/Autist..etc issues, if even very very slightly, which is why they feel like a fish in the water in an LSD trip; This closely resembles their natural state but then with the intense clearity that expantion of consciousness brings.

These schizoid/psychotic/Autist tendencies are no awkward conditions: They are human psychological tendencies that we can all tend to. When seriously in love with someone, humans get quite psychotic/schizoid. Perception is altered, Emotions intensified and complexified, Sometimes Religious experiences are achieved from being in love. 

This is a quite Psychotic state, yet it is quite common: Everyone's been in love right? It's
very comparable to states where LSD and Mushrooms can bring people. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to find out that when in love, the human body & brain contains MUCH higher levels of DMT than normally. Also to me the defenite similairity between LSD and Mushroom- experiences, despite the difference, would make a lot of sense if these psychedelics turned out to release DMT in the brain.

----------


## lucid4sho

A recent thread about DMT:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=60793

I think Dr. James Callaway was the first to clinically document the presence of DMT in the spinal serum of people experiencing a natural altered state.

"..noradrenaline plays a significant role in the Pineal gland, when there is sufficient Pinoline saturation in the brain. It releases a serotonin site, enabling another serotonin site on the pineal gland to produce the potent visionary Dimethyltryhptamine (DMT), neurotransmitter. Dr. James Callaway detected this molecule in the spinal serum of people who were dying, or were having an "Out of body experience (OOBE)", or who were lucid dreaming. It is Pinoline that enables the threshold levels of DMT to become active in the brain, but it requires an adrenaline burst. DMT with Pinoline increases brain activation, and with its cousin the 5-Methoxy-DMT, has been shown to activate the brain by as much as 40%, compared to our 10% maximum potential at present. This is a frightening prospect for the uninitiated, due to the absolutely overwhelming nature of DMT."

----------


## Mr Sandman

> I'm not talking about it being toxic -_-, I'm talking about it fing with your mind.
> 
> I hate hippies



Wow, what a small minded attitude.

Oh, and it's a great book by the way, read it many years ago.

----------


## SKA

My DMT experiences have been very revealing, spiritually healing/cleansing and artisticly inspiring. I have visited amazing worlds inhabited by amazing beings previously unknown to me while at the same time strangely familiar and trusted.

There's no telling what we will find if we remove the absurd illegal statusses of psychedelic substances, most of all DMT, and allow scientists to fully study DMT and it's possibilities in depth.
I think as a result from that Psychiatry(Helping/Treating Emotionally/Psychologically disturbed people) could take a gigantic leap forward compairable to progressing from Ancient times into the post industrial age.

Dr. Rick Strassman is a great man. He's at the frontier of discovering and revealing something huuuuuge. Larger than any human being could ever imagine.
Go Strassman!

----------


## nina

SKA...that's awesome. I would love to get my hands on some DMT if I could.

----------


## JamesLD

SKA! youve had the greatest post by far on this thread. you are awesome!

----------


## stnicka

> No they're Illegal because they can UNfuck your Mind. They're illegal because they expand your awareness and striking down your thinking barriers and taking you away from the usual patterns/paths of thought to think and percieve freely unbound by judgement or emotions.
> 
> Fascism is creeping up on us again. DMT is being banned by the Modern inquisitors. They're message is "Don't buy their God, buy our God". It's a Clash of cultures. The So Called Civilised Western World of Destruction, opression and slavery with their Unreachable God, their Beer and their Eucharist against the allmost already exterminated Strange Shamanic, "Naïve", Close to Nature, Tribal people with their Many Nature Gods, Their Marijuana and their Ayahuasca Brew.
> 
> DMT is illegal because we live in the Lands of the Make believe civilised Western World of Beer, God and Slavery and it is illegal in Brazil too because, dispite the fact that The ancestoral heritage of Brazil are Visionairy plant consuming people, the Western Dominant World Enforced these Laws uppon Brazil in change for Economical Support, As the US did with all countries in this world.
> 
> 
> Imagine, for a minute, having been born an Raised amongst Amazonian Rain Forrest indians. You spoke their language because youn were taught as a child. Likewise you received spiritual religious teachings by Shamans about indian deities and the Spiritworld. Naturally these beliefs would be the "Norm" for you. So you wander through the forrests nearly naked, searching for food, playing, swiming, fishing..etc Also you were taught to Drink Ayahuasca to spiritually cleanse yourself of Negativity. Then you might think DMT is a wonderfull Spiritual Medicine. 
> 
> Meaning to say: The way you look at it is not purely your own vision but clearly a Manipulated, Enforced Vision by The rather Pursuasive Western World's Authoritarian grip on all of our Minds.







> haha he is an idiot. very very wise words man. very wise. i almost regret being forcd into this western civilization careing only for money and power... you should watch a documentary on western facism and greed at zeitgeistmovie.com a great movie. there is also various interviews with rick strassman and albert hoffman on youtube. along with various insight by joe rogan.. a much smarter man then you would see on fearfactor or ufc. anyways man great insight, stick it to those patriotic blind mindless conformists.   
> 
>   ps sorry for grammer



you are my people i feel like this every day of my life i go to school and look at the people and look at myself and feel disgusted that this is the way humanity is

----------


## stnicka

alright
how long does it last?
how much does it cost?
how much should an individual take/smoke?
can you play it off at all in front of ppl?

----------


## LucidFlanders

Speaking of DMT, here is a trailer to the DMT movie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v905f...eature=related
http://www.thespiritmolecule.com/

----------


## JamesLD

> alright
> how long does it last?
> how much does it cost?
> how much should an individual take/smoke?
> can you play it off at all in front of ppl?



-lasts about 15 minutes
-idk about cost, but its expensive
-dont know how much you take but its small in milligrams dosage, check erowid.org i may be wrong
-theres no way you could play it off in front of anyone, this isnt a party drug, you're literally blasted off into another dimension, your body is pretty much just sitting there for the whole 15 minutes in a trance

----------


## stnicka

> -lasts about 15 minutes
> -idk about cost, but its expensive
> -dont know how much you take but its small in milligrams dosage, check erowid.org i may be wrong
> -theres no way you could play it off in front of anyone, this isnt a party drug, you're literally blasted off into another dimension, your body is pretty much just sitting there for the whole 15 minutes in a trance



15 mins thats it!?
omg im gonna get some, doin salvia, DMT, Shrooms, and Acid over a course of a couple months not doin the last 2 till febuary tho

----------


## JamesLD

that 15 minutes will change your entire life and the way you look at the world.

----------


## LucidFlanders

> 15 mins thats it!?
> omg im gonna get some, doin salvia, DMT, Shrooms, and Acid over a course of a couple months not doin the last 2 till febuary tho



Before you even attempt DMT, you really should read over it, what it does, and all the stories that came from it. Learn it for around a month. You will go in prepared. This stuff can really, REALLY mess you up if you are not prepared for what you will see. I have never tried it myself, but i know alot of it, and the peoples expieriences. Obviously not everyone has the exact same expierience, but you can have bad trips that may give you the wrong impression of DMT. Even when you take it, don't go in knowing what you will expierience as words cannot describe the expierience, only your expierience can describe the expierience.

----------


## JamesLD

read dr. rick strassmans book DMT: The Spirit Molecule, it should give you some more insight on dmt, and its a great book. and do research on dmt on erowid.org

----------


## stnicka

> Before you even attempt DMT, you really should read over it, what it does, and all the stories that came from it. Learn it for around a month. You will go in prepared. This stuff can really, REALLY mess you up if you are not prepared for what you will see. I have never tried it myself, but i know alot of it, and the peoples expieriences. Obviously not everyone has the exact same expierience, but you can have bad trips that may give you the wrong impression of DMT. Even when you take it, don't go in knowing what you will expierience as words cannot describe the expierience, only your expierience can describe the expierience.







> read dr. rick strassmans book DMT: The Spirit Molecule, it should give you some more insight on dmt, and its a great book. and do research on dmt on erowid.org



ya man i will, honestly i know i have time to research because i know its gonna be fucking hard to find

----------


## dementedpuppy

> Haha Hippies? You smell of prejudice  Allthough I find being called a "Hippie" a great honour I've never gone about calling myself a hippie.
> 
> I know you meant it would fuck up your mind and not your body;
> But with this I also disagree. Can it? Yes it can if you have an unstable, significant psycho- or Schizotypical disordered mind to begin with. 
> But the average person, even if some doosh totally inexperienced with psychedelics decides to smoke 70 miligrams of DMT(a rather rediulously highdose) then the worst that s/he can get is a terribly traumatic, fearfull experience. In this experience it is highly unlikely that the doosh hurts him/herselfor does anything stupid; s/he wll be (near) completely immobilised and casted into a visionairy, purely perceptive out of body-ish experience.
> 
> DMT, being the most mystical, immersive and visual psychedelic substance, is therefor thought of as:"It can't be that amazing without fucking up your brain" while this actually is exatly he case. Also it is unlikely to last longer than intended because DMT, being an endogenous substance to the human(and all mamals) body, I easily metabolised because the body knows how.
> The reason this marvelous substance is forbidden is because, like Cannabis, Psilocybian mushrooms, LSD, Peyote and Ayahuasca it stimulates feelings of relaxation, fantasms/creativite excitement, Desires to live one's Dreams and break free from doctrines of society and state and to claim one's individual freedom ( I speak of my own experience and many who have had similair experiences )
> 
> ...



I have not been on this forum in many many months, but as soon as I read your post I knew I had to login and thank you for your words. This is the exact same feeling I have had towards psychedelic substances, and it is all very very true. You sir, are a genius. Spread your wisdom and make it known, and perhaps we can overthrow this insanity that is so abundant in the world today.

----------


## stnicka

> I have not been on this forum in many many months, but as soon as I read your post I knew I had to login and thank you for your words. This is the exact same feeling I have had towards psychedelic substances, and it is all very very true. You sir, are a genius. Spread your wisdom and make it known, and perhaps we can overthrow this insanity that is so abundant in the world today.



by god, fuck it!
lets all go live in the woods and do drugs
WHOS DOWN!!!!

----------


## SKA

Alot of people that see DMT and similair psychedelics as sacred spiritual tools should unite and start a new socio-religious movement with DMT, LSD, Psilocybin Mushrooms, Mescaline Cacti, Cannabis, Iboda..and all else that nature offers, as their holy sacrement.

Might this united group of people succeed in getting the official, legal status of "Religion" then they can no longer be prosecuted for cultivating, brewing and ingestion psychedelics and will have a legal permit to do so on grounds of the law for Religious Freedom.

I really feel this needs to be done or we, spiritual seekers, might as well hand in all our civil freedoms right now and accept the cage we've been living in to become even smaller.

People like the members of the Santo Daime church and the União do Vegetal have done this allready and shown us the way to go about this.

----------


## stnicka

> Alot of people that see DMT and similair psychedelics as sacred spiritual tools should unite and start a new socio-religious movement with DMT, LSD, Psilocybin Mushrooms, Mescaline Cacti, Cannabis, Iboda..and all else that nature offers, as their holy sacrement.
> 
> Might this united group of people succeed in getting the official, legal status of "Religion" then they can no longer be prosecuted for cultivating, brewing and ingestion psychedelics and will have a legal permit to do so on grounds of the law for Religious Freedom.
> 
> I really feel this needs to be done or we, spiritual seekers, might as well hand in all our civil freedoms right now and accept the cage we've been living in to become even smaller.
> 
> People like the members of the Santo Daime church and the União do Vegetal have done this allready and shown us the way to go about this.



lets do it, i kid you not id be in this

----------


## Felixplore

SKA, youv hit the nail on the head in this thread. Its a sad state of affairs when the powers to be constently take away our freedom and put a blanket over our eyes. I say if an action you do in this world doesnt harm another human being or life system, then it shouldnt be frowned upon as its none of their buisness. For example; Someone eats some natural magic mushrooms and goes exploring through nature for 4 hours. The only person this MAY hurt is the person injesting...but as an adult they are allowed to make their own descisions in life.

In the UK recently the government drug advisor David Nutt was sacked/made to resign after speaking out that alcohol and cigarettes were more harmful than Cannabis, esctasy and LSD. http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2...id-nutt-sacked and this a man who is supposed to advise the government about the safety and dangers of drugs, but gets sacked for speaking the truth . What a world we live in.

----------


## Felixplore

I have read the book, a very interesting read if you have an open mind. Its full of very interesting experiences conducted under medical supervision. It also goes on about the proceedure he had to undergo to be allowed to study a schedule 1/class A substance. I have to admire Rick Strassman for putting his career and neck on the line to try and understand one of lifes GREATEST mysteries that is DMT!

----------


## SKA

> In the UK recently the government drug advisor David Nutt was sacked/made to resign after speaking out that alcohol and cigarettes were more harmful than Cannabis, esctasy and LSD. http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2...id-nutt-sacked and this a man who is supposed to advise the government about the safety and dangers of drugs, but gets sacked for speaking the truth . What a world we live in.



 
I read it on Azarius yesterday. David Nutt got fired, because he spoke the truth about a subject which his Government is desparately trying to coverup.

They are shutting him up because his plea for the truth is exposing a grand corruption scheme of the Government: They are on the payroll of large corporations that have economical motives to stamp out, illegalise and prosecute the trade/distribution, possession and ingestion of Mushrooms, Ayahuasca, Cannabis, Peyote, LSD etc...

This because these substances are a threat to the profit of their (mainly) pharmacuitical businesses. Cannabis, LSD, Mushrooms and Ayahuasca have all shown to be of great psychotherapuitical value. 
Yet these businesses prefer to supply the world's psychiatric patients with devastatingly toxic, addictive depressing, mind-zombiefying and ineffective Medications. Afterall they wouldn't ACTUALLY wanna help any psychiatric patients, because they'd stop being customers: They're making huge profits from our problems so they'll make damn sure our problems won't ever truely be solved.

So we keep buying a lifetime supply of their addictive, harmfull, destructive "medicines" and they keep living large. Have you any idea how many people lost their minds BECAUSE of these Epic-Fail medications? Do you know how many people are addicted to sleep medications and other general sedatives/calmatives?

As you might know Addicts (Nicotine, Alcohol, Ritalin, Opiates and Barbituates; all legal substances) make for the best lifetime customers.

This moneybent motivation is the same that drove influential Politicans to spread misinformation to the public about drugs, place harmless and low risk drugs in the Illigal-cathegory, while placing VERY harmfull, addictuve drugs in the Legal Cathegory.

If one is properly informed Drugs can be used responsibly and safely. If enough truthfull info is avalable people are less likely to use drugs like candy as many do now. This profit-obsessed deliberate spreading of misinformation is hurting the public greatly.

How many alcoholics do we see every fucking generation? How many people are hooked on Tobacco? How many are hooked on Government approved, Legal and doctor prescribed Opiates, Benzodiazepines and Barbituates? It makes me sick. *When will the masses see that these laws and regulations, like many other laws/regulations, are NOT in the interrest of Public well being, but instead in the interrest of corporates that are bold enough to break into people's private life and limit their personal freedom and integrety just to secure their own profitable position in society.*

----------


## Felixplore

^^Well said. The thing that i like about the psychedelic experience is it can make you look at your life and all the decisions you have made, wether big or small, and you will find the actual reasons for behaving the way you do. Sometimes it can be something which you have never really thought about. 

I quit smoking cigarettes after a strong psychedelic experience, where i realised i actually didnt even like smoking and sort of did it socially because of bordem. I realised that i didnt need to throw money away on material things which i dont need, Which only makes you temporerally happy until you have to get the new upgrade.

 I realised that happiness comes from within and share happiness and love with fellow human beings and not be so scared of other people...like the damn news wants you to believe. Man after you watch it you think that the apocolypse is coming. Has anyone else realised that they never put anything good on the news, its always about the war, or people getting shot, or pandemic from swine flu or the billions of pounds worth of debt due to the recession.

----------


## Silence

> Alot of people that see DMT and similair psychedelics as sacred spiritual tools should unite and start a new socio-religious movement with DMT, LSD, Psilocybin Mushrooms, Mescaline Cacti, Cannabis, Iboda..and all else that nature offers, as their holy sacrement.
> 
> Might this united group of people succeed in getting the official, legal status of "Religion" then they can no longer be prosecuted for cultivating, brewing and ingestion psychedelics and will have a legal permit to do so on grounds of the law for Religious Freedom..



Actually there is forms of DMT that is'nt illegal. I know where to get it and how much it costs. Idk what type it is whether it is nnDMT or the other form... But nnDMT is illegal. 
(Excuse the copy and past) 
Chacruna is the most common companion to Banisteriopsis Caapi to produce Ayahuasca (Yage, Yaje), a sacred medicine used for millennia in order to enter the sacred supernatural world, to heal, divine, and worship. Sections of Banisteriopsis Caapi vine are boiled with leaves from Chacruna. The Caapi Vine contributes harmine and harmaline, while the Chacruna contributes tryptamine alkaloids. The harmala alkaloids in the Banisteriopsis Caapi are potent short term MAO inhibitors, which synergize with the DMT-containing Chacruna leaves resulting in what has been described as the most profound of all psychedelic experiences. 

The use of ayahuasca and other plant teachers for visionary experiences as well as for healing purposes appears to be ancient. According to tradition, yage contains a sentient intelligence which reveals guidance; the proper steps to follow in case of emotional or psychological problems, and even remedies that may be used for healing. 

If you do your studying and find out that this isnt nnDMT but the other form then you can purchase it at...
http://www.shamanic-extracts.com/xca...a-viridis.html

----------


## SKA

Sorry what other form of DMT do you mean? Like a salt form of DMT? DMT fumarate?

Or do you mean the unprocessed, unextracted DMT plant matter that can be legally bought in smartshops?

----------


## Silence

> Sorry what other form of DMT do you mean? Like a salt form of DMT? DMT fumarate?
> 
> Or do you mean the unprocessed, unextracted DMT plant matter that can be legally bought in smartshops?



Ok well 5-MEO-DMT is legal...I think.... But this... Is what I found on errowid.
Psychotria viridis (Chacruna) is not a specifically controlled species in the United States. Live plants and seeds are bought and sold and are not generally considered illegal. However, DMT, one of the chemicals contained in these plants, is Schedule I in the U.S. Practically, this means that if an extraction is done on DMT containing Psychotria species, the resulting DMT is illegal to possess.

----------


## InvisibleMan

Yeah, there are a few forms of DMT.

The play "ayahausca" is well know for having a large percent of DMT in it. This plant is also illegal in the u.s

This isn't really considered a "drug" so your not going to be able to walk up to some kid at school and say "Hey, you sell DMT?"

The effects can also last ALOT more then 15 minutes, it depends on the potency and the method of ingestion.

Injected by IV or IM, smoked in crystal form, drank as a boiled tea, there are many ways.

----------


## SKA

Soon I should take a mini-dose of Ayahuasca right before bedtime. Perhaps with 3 ground up Datura Inoxia seeds added to it.
I reckon it would be the most effective Oneirogen.

----------


## Wikihan

5-MeO-DMT is illegal in a couple of countries and in some states of the US and probably will become illegal in whole the US in the near future: http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/5meo..._dmt_law.shtml

----------


## stnicka

where do you guys get DMT i cant find it

----------


## neville

Check erowid for extraction methods from what produces it; I can work my placebo effect but it grow in alot of herbs and vines I beleive.

----------


## Wikihan

I have no idea. I have a friend who has a couple of grams, so that's my source. But I think he extracted it himself (chemistry student, you know :tongue2: )

----------


## Wikihan

yey I have 100 mg DMT ::D:

----------


## stnicka

i should look this up

----------


## SKA

> yey I have 100 mg DMT







> yey I have 100 mg DMT



I imagine that to be quite a hell of a ride.
I'm not sure exactly how much DMT I took on the serveral "deep" voyages on DMT, but perhaps it could have been 100 mg.

Usually I tend to eyeball a +/- 40 to 60 mg dose of DMT, but since I have no accurate scales I could have easily taken a 100 mg dose once or twice.

The higher-dose DMT experiences have been characterised by a high pitched humming noise, that pitches up and becomes louder and louder.
This is accompanied by a feeling reminiscent of a hugely exagerated head-rush.

This feeling, and this noise is soon accompanied by mandalic firework-like colorfull visions. These visions are not only seen, but experienced physically and auditively; as though you're not just watching a vision, but instead as if being launched completely into a visionairy world.

If the dose is high enough the very notion of your physical existance disappears completely.



What I found most interresting about DMT is that if taken in humble, low doses (abt. 10 to 30 milligrams) it has a totally different effect than the visionairy 40mg + doses have. A low dose results in perfect emptyness/meditation. It makes one totally zen/calm/clear emotionally and mentally and in this calm, peacefull, blissfull state of awareness I become perfectly inspired. Creativity is boosted to the max.

Last time I smoked a minor dose of DMT, in a joint combined with Hash, I wrote one of the best songs I ever wrote, drew some of the best drawings I ever drew and wrote down the best poetry/philosophical concepts I ever came up with.

Not only did great ideas about artistic expression come to mind, but also very therapeutical, psychological/emotional problem solving ideas/concepts came to mind. Ideas and concepts on DMT come to me in the form of realisations supported by related, explanatory visions.
These ideas have improved my life. Have solved emotional problems deep within me, have made me a more happy and healthy human being as well as an artist with improved ability to express.

----------


## Wikihan

I'm definitly not smoking it all in one time. A friend of mine weighed it and said it was a bit more than 100 mg. I think I'll split it in four. He said that was a fine dose for a first time. So I'll report back, when I've had the experience.

----------


## JamesLD

> I'm definitly not smoking it all in one time. A friend of mine weighed it and said it was a bit more than 100 mg. I think I'll split it in four. He said that was a fine dose for a first time. So I'll report back, when I've had the experience.



its going to change you life dude

----------


## CanceledCzech

> they're illegal because they CAN f*** you up inside



I'm not sure why people are telling this man he is wrong. First off, you can overdose from Psilocybin and LSD. That is true. I cannot comment on any other psychedelics, but if you really want to know which one will kill you if you take to many, then google it.

But even if you disregard that (I mean the first time user won't need to use anything near the lethal dosage to get an nice trip going), they can, um, you know, _still fuck you up inside._ You're diving down and peeling back the very layers of reality. You're peering into the deepest recesses of your psyche. If you think that there is a 100% chance of coming back unscathed then you are extremely naive. That is unless you live in a shamanistic society.

You think those old societies would have allowed psychedelic usage outside of the shamanistic rituals and celebration? Hell no! I wouldn't be surprised if they made that shit forbidden outside of the which-doctor/shaman's hands.

Also, I know _plenty_ of people who have taken psychs and are still just as dumb/ignorant/unenlightened as they were before the drug use. There is no inherent 'englightening' property in these drugs. They need the ritual, the guidance, or at the very least a very solid set of foundational beliefs to 'keep ones own goods on the shelf', as it were. Seriously, if every hit of acid made you more enlightened, then the 60's would have been a golden age of intellectual and spiritual progress. Whoops. 

Point being, I've done shrooms twice, my friends have done shrooms, salvia, and acid several times, and we're all reasonably sane. I reckon I'm even better off from my drug experiences. Though if you think these are harmless, you are sorely mistaken, and rather naive.

Also, if any of you are looking for advice on drugs such as how to get them, which ones to do, and how to do em, just PM me, I can give advice and point you in other places which better information.  ::D: 

Edit: Though as far as DMT goes, you need a strong nerve. I say take shrooms two or three times. If you can't handle that then don't even bother with DMT.

----------


## Boogaloojay

> Wow, what a small minded attitude.
> 
> Oh, and it's a great book by the way, read it many years ago.



 You're only a year late on this thread....  :tongue2:

----------


## SKA

> I'm not sure why people are telling this man he is wrong. First off, you can overdose from Psilocybin and LSD. That is true. I cannot comment on any other psychedelics, but if you really want to know which one will kill you if you take to many, then google it.
> 
> But even if you disregard that (I mean the first time user won't need to use anything near the lethal dosage to get an nice trip going), they can, um, you know, _still fuck you up inside._ You're diving down and peeling back the very layers of reality. You're peering into the deepest recesses of your psyche. If you think that there is a 100% chance of coming back unscathed then you are extremely naive. That is unless you live in a shamanistic society.
> 
> You think those old societies would have allowed psychedelic usage outside of the shamanistic rituals and celebration? Hell no! I wouldn't be surprised if they made that shit forbidden outside of the which-doctor/shaman's hands.
> 
> Also, I know _plenty_ of people who have taken psychs and are still just as dumb/ignorant/unenlightened as they were before the drug use. There is no inherent 'englightening' property in these drugs. They need the ritual, the guidance, or at the very least a very solid set of foundational beliefs to 'keep ones own goods on the shelf', as it were. Seriously, if every hit of acid made you more enlightened, then the 60's would have been a golden age of intellectual and spiritual progress. Whoops. 
> 
> Point being, I've done shrooms twice, my friends have done shrooms, salvia, and acid several times, and we're all reasonably sane. I reckon I'm even better off from my drug experiences. Though if you think these are harmless, you are sorely mistaken, and rather naive.
> ...



 
LSD and Psilocybin can be overdosed but one would have to take SUCH rediculous doses of both Psilocybin and LSD to experience harmfull acute toxic effects that such an overdose is very unlikely.

A usual LSD dose is 1 blotter of between 300micrograms and 600 micrograms LSD. I'm not sure, but this is what I remember.
A usual, average 1 person mushroom dose is roughly 15 grams (fresh).
I once calculated a theoretical mushroom overdose and came to the conclusion that to die from a psilocybin mushroom overdose one would have to take around 13 Kilograms of mushrooms. I'm not sure about the exact numbers, but it is highly unlikely to overdose on magic mushrooms.

For exact numbers and acurate information regarding LSD and Psilocybin inquire www.erowid.org

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I'd be interested to take DMT but I would want to start with a super-tiny-baby dose first.

----------


## SKA

> I'd be interested to take DMT but I would want to start with a super-tiny-baby dose first.



Caution is the way to go. I only took a miniscule flake of DMT for my first time. Then I gradually upped the dose till I reached an effect that I found desirable yet not too strong. Never quite exceeded that amount.

Still I can tell you I'm not that affraid of taking a massive dose of DMT ( like 150 mg or more. It's just that 150 MG seems like a daunting prospect.

Much like diving down a 100 meter cliff into the ocean below: I know I'll be fine but... pffff damn!...   You know?  :tongue2:

----------


## Boogaloojay

> Caution is the way to go. I only took a miniscule flake of DMT for my first time. Then I gradually upped the dose till I reached an effect that I found desirable yet not too strong. Never quite exceeded that amount.
> 
> Still I can tell you I'm not that affraid of taking a massive dose of DMT ( like 150 mg or more. It's just that 150 MG seems like a daunting prospect.
> 
> Much like diving down a 100 meter cliff into the ocean below: I know I'll be fine but... pffff damn!...   You know?



 I've been doing a crap load of research about DMT. SWIM is planning on doing an extraction sometime this summer. To someone who asked how much DMT is, you're probably better off extracting your own as it's rare to find anybody that sells it.  Depending on the quality though it can go anywhere from $100-$400 a gram ( not speaking from personal experience as I've yet to find it and it's winter here so kinda grass it's in isn't growing yet). 

From what I've researched the best way to find DMT is through mimosa bark which I'm pretty sure can be bought over the internet. It can also be found in smaller amounts in reed canary grass,,,or canary reed grass ( can't remember). This is basically the grass that grows around rivers and wet areas. It grows like lawn grass but it has a tendancy to grow in "tuffs".

This is three videos off of youtube by a man that has studied DMT. The three videos are in order so just watch them in the order I post them. In my opinion this is definatly the best description of a DMT trip I could find. The mans name is Terence Mckenna. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2KnN...eature=related Video #1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB1C9...eature=related Video #2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEEkx...eature=related Video #3


This here is a video of peoples voluntary experiences on DMT.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOJ28...eature=related

----------


## lucid4sho

grow Illinois bundle weed, its wild in many states and completely legal to cultivate. it has the highest dmt concentration of any known plant.

----------


## SKA

If you grow in a tropical country you could grow Mimosa Hostilis trees, Acacia trees and Psychotria bushes outdoors.

In a cold climate that could be done indoors. Then Psychotria bushes are probably best. Or you could try to keep a bonzai Acacia indoors.

I read somewhere about DMT; The Spirit Molecule The Movie. 
Oh here it is;
http://thespiritmolecule.com/dmth.html

----------


## LucidFlanders

Here is a video of a guy tripping out on DMT, i thought you guys might like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeeSQT4k0tI

----------


## SKA

Isn't it curious, Lucid Flanders, how this guy also mentions "them"?

----------


## LucidFlanders

> Isn't it curious, Lucid Flanders, how this guy also mentions "them"?



Not really, even Joe Rogan talks about them. Just means its part of the trip, rather then they are real.

----------


## SKA

Actually Joe Rogan really clearly speaks of this alien humanoid intelligence.
Perhaps you should listen better to Joe Rogan's words.

----------


## the_owl

> I'm not sure why people are telling this man he is wrong. First off, you can overdose from Psilocybin and LSD. That is true. I cannot comment on any other psychedelics, but if you really want to know which one will kill you if you take to many, then google it.
> 
> But even if you disregard that (I mean the first time user won't need to use anything near the lethal dosage to get an nice trip going), they can, um, you know, _still fuck you up inside._ You're diving down and peeling back the very layers of reality. You're peering into the deepest recesses of your psyche. If you think that there is a 100% chance of coming back unscathed then you are extremely naive. That is unless you live in a shamanistic society.
> 
> You think those old societies would have allowed psychedelic usage outside of the shamanistic rituals and celebration? Hell no! I wouldn't be surprised if they made that shit forbidden outside of the which-doctor/shaman's hands.
> 
> Also, I know _plenty_ of people who have taken psychs and are still just as dumb/ignorant/unenlightened as they were before the drug use. There is no inherent 'englightening' property in these drugs. They need the ritual, the guidance, or at the very least a very solid set of foundational beliefs to 'keep ones own goods on the shelf', as it were. Seriously, if every hit of acid made you more enlightened, then the 60's would have been a golden age of intellectual and spiritual progress. Whoops. 
> 
> Point being, I've done shrooms twice, my friends have done shrooms, salvia, and acid several times, and we're all reasonably sane. I reckon I'm even better off from my drug experiences. Though if you think these are harmless, you are sorely mistaken, and rather naive.
> ...



you don't need a strong anything to try DMT.  have you done DMT?

far different from any sort of hallucinogen.  

i think it would be better to say if a person is not able to "let go" or not able to "accept the random" then it isn't for him/her.

----------

